# Help For Rhombeus



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi from Greece my rhom has a problem with one eye i see white spots inside i have done therapy 4 days bactopur direct tablets nothing next with melafix 4 days nothing again.plz someone knows what is this???

How can i upload pictures inside this topic?

Photos


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

This could take longer than 4 days to treat / heal. It could be a birth defect, or an internal parasite.

You could try something like Seachem ParaGuard or an internal parasite treatment.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

This could be:
A small bird parasite that uses the piranha or any other fish for that matter for a secondary host. Eventually they hatch out and cause the fish no harm.They may look unsightly but they pose no threat at all to the health of your fish. No medication I know of will kill them and they will eventually go away. 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/9129-black-spot/

this is from another person on this forum and it is accurate...as i have witnessed this on my Catoprion mento and wild caribe i had 10 years ago...and it goes away...i did add aquarium salt and upped the temp in hopes to speed up recovery..


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

I hope it s nothing bad thanks!!


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

no...just keep water clean and feed properly and he should be good


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

How is the fish doing?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

id use pimafix and melafix for min of 10 days ( dont forget to remove carbon from filter) ,

on other hand id feed him some pellets with garlic as ingredient ,i am big fan of new life spectrum and they kept all my fish nice and healthy ( not trying to promote anything , just pointing out what i do)

let us know


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tips the spots is the same but the fish eat every day and saw ok


----------

